# 100 year mystery solved????????????



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 27, 2006)

I was up late last night watching armagedon week on the history channel. they were talking about the 7 most likely ways earth was going to end and way sooner than we think. Global warming,Nuclear war,Plaugue,Wondering blackhole,Supergama(star explodes),Asteroid,or Super volcanoe. By the way the blackhole would create tsunami waves up to 8 miles high. :bolt: Anyway what im talking about is the Tunguska explosion in 1908. It came on afterwards. It was more powerful than 1000 hiroshima bombs when it exploded. Here is the link i found on it. When they were explaning the over 160 theories ppl have. the first thing that popped into my head is what the link is talking about. the show went into more details,like it wasnt researched til 20yrs after incident,because the place is so remotely located the news didnt get out.tell me what u think it is.


http://www.angelfire.com/wizard/wizardfl/TUNGUSKA.html


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 27, 2006)

oh yeah another note to add. it wiped out everything within 1000 square mile radius,but eveything now has accelerated growing. growing way faster than they suppose to.  ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Shibumi (Dec 27, 2006)

We're supposed to experience a full lunar eclipse on Dec 21st, 2112.  An eclipse of this magnatude happens only every 30,000 years or so and is magnetically so powerful that it is inclined to help tilt the earth on its axis.  If this happens, the world as we know it will cease to exist.

Scientists actually have proof that the poles have changed positions a few times over the history of Earth by studying giant scratch marks on the bedrock made by moving boulders during iceages.  These "scratches" always have tendancy to move laterally according to the pole positions which is how they know the poles have moved.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 27, 2006)

Heheheheh, Well THAT'S IT!

I'm movin...


----------



## Shibumi (Dec 27, 2006)

I say we got six years.  Time to party up.  

But realistically, if it were to happen, I think it would be epic.  Not like you're going to die alone or anything.  The whole world would be covered in water almost instantly.  You'll be swimmin' with your neighbors.  

On the bright side, however, after researching this theory a bit more it seems there is a group of people that believe this is the time aliens will come and save us all and "plant" us on yet another planet.   Hmmmm?...  Guess we'll see.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't believe in aliens...


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 27, 2006)

also alreadt been map a asteroid in space. to come so close to earth it almost touches satellites on friday the 13 of april 2029,but 7yrs later april 13th friday 2037 it suppose to hit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibumi (Dec 27, 2006)

> I don't believe in aliens...



I'm not too sure I would be inclined not to believe in "aliens".   Don't forget, to them we are alien.

But as I ponder the millions of different types of plant and life forms just on this green planet, I really have to wonder why we would be so special as to be the only one in this large, unending universe.

Are we as a race truly so arrogant to believe that whatever god there may exists, he would limit himself to only one toy?  

IMHO...   I don't think so.

Argue for your limitations and sure enough, they're yours.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't believe in aliens...LOL

Up to this point there is "PROOF" of possible other lifeforms on other planets..But nothing to the extent of human nature or any other "life like" being...AT ALL..PERIOD

Do you also believe the world is flat? I don't because its been proven. Just because some picture show's a possible galixie with planets dosent show me PROOF that there are other living lifeforms out there in space. OF COURSE there are other planets and galixies out there...But i only know of one earth and i also know that in order to SUSTAIN life you need the essentials that the earth has.

Yes i know that the word "alien" has different meanings, such as the illegial aliens that come from another country...Or a strange super natural being from outer space, such as what you mentioned and was mentioned in that link..

I somewhere skimmed ( i only glanced and skimmid the whole page) the word "U.f.o." and "spaceship" along with "laser beam" and such and i shudder at the thought that us as human beings can be so arrogant to believe that an "explosion" was caused by an alien in a space ship.

This next part just confirms my thoughts...

 "And, even more startling, the eye witnesses say the fireball slowed down, and began to make a wide arc (as if circling to find a good landing site), until it had made about half its circle, then stopped and exploded high in the air!

*Thus, from the eye witness accounts, we have direct observation of what appears to be intelligent, guided flight--thus much more supporting of the alien spacecraft idea!*"

*** are you kidding me?!?!?!?! lol

If anyone else wants to laugh as hard as i just did please to go 

www.theflatearthsociety.org 

Its a HOOT


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 27, 2006)

Mustangman70 said:
			
		

> I don't believe in aliens...LOL


 
So, I see you haven't met my growroom pygmy yet...

There is *no way* he's from earth!


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 27, 2006)

Mustangman70 said:
			
		

> I don't believe in aliens...LOL
> 
> Up to this point there is "PROOF" of possible other lifeforms on other planets..But nothing to the extent of human nature or any other "life like" being...AT ALL..PERIOD
> 
> ...


 

The universe is endless. People who say aliens dont exist know they do just dont want to come to that realization. There is no way we have millions probally billons of planets and galxies,and that we are the only intelligent lifeforms in universe. we arent that intelligent neway if we cant even figure out how to fix global warming. or should i say do something about it instead of acting lke its not a major problem.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 27, 2006)

JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED said:
			
		

> The universe is endless. People who say aliens dont exist know they do just dont want to come to that realization. There is no way we have millions probally billons of planets and galxies,and that we are the only intelligent lifeforms in universe. we arent that intelligent neway if we cant even figure out how to fix global warming. or should i say do something about it instead of acting lke its not a major problem.



C'mon dude!!!!! We know how to fix global warming!

Untill Our universe and our part of the galaxie comes in contact with other humans or "aliens" from another planet or galixie...AND theres logical. And by logical i mean serious proof not some "Joe hick noticed the flash bang circiling around and then exploding after an alien gave a peace sign out the window" 

Then i will believe it.

Maybe im a young kid in this world that has been being misled. I only know what im taught and/or teach myself. Last i checked other lifeforms on other galaxies or planets are just myths and science guessing.:bong:


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 27, 2006)

Mustangman70 said:
			
		

> C'mon dude!!!!! We know how to fix global warming!
> 
> Untill Our universe and our part of the galaxie comes in contact with other humans or "aliens" from another planet or galixie...AND theres logical. And by logical i mean serious proof not some "Joe hick noticed the flash bang circiling around and then exploding after an alien gave a peace sign out the window"
> 
> ...


 
i know we know how to fix it. so why arent we fixing it we put 76 millon tons of co2 in the air everyday. at the rate we are going iceland will be melted in 100 years instead of thousands. thats why im saying there is no way we are the only intelligent lifeforms in universe.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 27, 2006)

But dude that dosent mean in any way shape or form that other planets have lifeforms...How did you come up with that?

It's a shame that more REAL Earth disasters like volcanoes and tsunamis aren't occurring to remind us of how trivial the impact of the human race is on the long term state of the planet. When will the tree huggers come to understand that the Earth could simply just sneeze and we will all fly off, like a mucus buildup.

What about an asteroid colliding with Earth, or the Sun going supernova. Surely there is something Al Gore can do about these things as well. Or is it my fault that the Sun wore out because I never turn my solar powered calculator off?

Conservation and ecology do make sense, these are things we all should observe. But to take it to the extreme that the global warming croud has, makes it entirely laughable.

Did you know that as a research scientist, you cannot get grant money to study global warming, unless your conclusion is already foregone towards affirming the existence of global warming? That is why there is this preponderance of corroberating scientific studies confirming its existance. There is no money to be made in providing data to the contrary.


----------



## Shibumi (Dec 27, 2006)

You really need proof?  Go talk to the U.S. Government on such things as Area 51.

You need teachings?  I believe in the open mind theory.  Anything and everything can and is possible.  There is no such thing as impossible.  Improbable, perhaps.  But never impossible.

My best teacher is Jesus.  Lets not get religious here but if you really look at the simplicity of what he said and did, it really seems like child's play.  "Peter, take my hand, you can walk on water too.  If you just open your mind and see that you can then you can."

So now that your mind is open....  Back to aliens.  

Pyramids are huge and in todays technology it is said would take 100 years for us to build one and yet there are 3 HUGE pyramids build some 5000 years ago and still stand today.  How'd that happen?  I think aliens helped.

JMHO


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 27, 2006)

Lol i still don't believe in aliens...




			
				Shibumi said:
			
		

> There is no such thing as impossible



This i have to call bull on man.

It is impossible for a human alone to fly by himself. IMPOSSIBLE...It is also IMPOSSIBLE for humans to breathe without OXYGEN.


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 27, 2006)

i agree have to be open minded. like the saying execpt the unexpected. just because we couldnt live on a certain planet doesnt mean other intelligent lifeforms cant.

__________________________________
Spread Love And Seeds,NOt Hate Across World:joint4:


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 27, 2006)

JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED said:
			
		

> just because we couldnt live on a certain planet doesnt mean other intelligent lifeforms cant.



But that dosent mean that they are really out there either.

So in my eyes they dont exist :rant:



Which is why i  love america we all can have our own oppinions


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 27, 2006)

The scientists today are not in agreement that Quantum Physics is even a real science. There are still some who think it's nothing but theoretical nonsense that means nothing in the real world.

Humans are still little monkeys with one foot in the trees. Our species is young. Very young.

The mathematical probabilities that life resembling humans *can* exist on at least one other planet are huge.

However, the same math has proven with no doubt what-so-ever that a bumblebee cannot fly.

After the human species gets *both* feet on the ground, maybe we'll first learn how to stop shooting lead pellets at each other and do something as a species instead of a land owner.

Ok, I'm climbing back down off my soap box. Who's next?

Hick? Bro Grunt? Biff? Hahahahahahaha

Hey guys, cool thread. Lets watch the tempers *and* the language.

Thanks.


----------



## Hick (Dec 27, 2006)

I think we're being farmed by aliens. Just like a buch o' pot plants, waiting for harvest.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mustangman70 said:
			
		

> I don't believe in aliens...


 Aliens are definately real...there is too much stuff that ive seen to ever convince me that they dont exist :afroweed:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 27, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I think we're being farmed by aliens. Just like a buch o' pot plants, waiting for harvest.


Hhahahaahahhaha, Hick, you're killin me! Are they gonna smoke us?


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 27, 2006)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> I, for one, don't plan on being around in 106 years, so, I'm going to party like it's 1999!!! (pardon my Prince!)


 
what about friday the 13th of april 2037 when there is a good chance the asteroid will hit us depending on if anything disturbs its orbit.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 28, 2006)

Well....

If there's aliens out there. Which there are movies about. Im guessing like in armegeddon the movie we will just blow that big ***** up in space.

Havent you seen star wars man? Its a war zone out there!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 28, 2006)

*Man you guys watch way to much tv.  *


----------



## Shibumi (Dec 28, 2006)

> Man you guys watch way to much tv.



LOL.  Actually I seldom watch the tube.  This is just the crap I come up with in my own mind when I'm stoned

Most of my ideas come from readings and teachings of what most people call Masters.  So many manuscripts of Jesus' teachings exist that the church would have banned.  Bhudda said alot of really cool **** too.  

I'm curious to see, MustangMan, your thoughts and beliefs in 20 years.  Watch and see how they change as the years go by.  It was Jesus that said, "So ye believe, so shall it be".  Roughly translated, I'd say it means attitude is everything.  We've proven time and again that positive people make things happen.  I would urge you to go check out Chris Angel and his show MindFreak.  Proof to me that the mind is capable of anything.

Hey Hick, on a side note, maybe we're just an experiment.  Maybe not to be smoked or eaten but just to see what they come up with.  LOL


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 28, 2006)

criss angel is a crazy guy, and his show is excellent...but dont tell me u actually believe that he does real magic...he exhibits great showmanship and he has alot of real expensive toys to do the trick...but its not magic


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 28, 2006)

Shibumi said:
			
		

> I'm curious to see, MustangMan, your thoughts and beliefs in 20 years.  Watch and see how they change as the years go by.  It was Jesus that said, "So ye believe, so shall it be".



 

Well of course some thoughts and beliefs will change as i get older. EVERYONE's does.

I was born and raised in a cathloic household going to church every week, and i STILL have MANY doubts and disbeliefs about jesus also

Like walking on water. That never happend it's physically IMPOSSIBLE (theres that word again lol)

C'mon Shibumi everytime you post you make yourself look worse and worse.. 

CHRIS ANGEL....C'mon dude its magic...Another thing i DONT believe in because its FAKE. Nothing he does is real and its proven FACTS!!!! He's an actor on a television show..

At least give me some real world here man come on!!!


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 28, 2006)

And the mind is NOT capable of everything!

Alot of crazy things yes...

I PROMISE you with every inch of my soul that no ONE person EVER has moved something by staring at it and meditating....EVER

I thinkYou told me, that I needed to open up my mind right? The problem that lies here is YOU have to realise limitations.

And reality.


----------



## Shibumi (Dec 28, 2006)

xxx


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 28, 2006)

Shibumi said:
			
		

> No I don't.  I don't have to do anything.  I believe I can live my life the way I want and in no way can your beliefs affect me.  Plain and simple.    People make things way too damn complicated nowadays.



This is very true man. Im sure either of our beliefs will budge each others oppinions on the subject. But at least my side uses logical thinking and reality and real world PROVEN facts and can prove it over and over again. I say something can't be done because it NEVER has and can't. You say that anything is possible and that if someone believes in it then its real or true. And there is nothing wrong with that 



			
				Shibumi said:
			
		

> YOU never seen it and so it can't possibly be?  I believe there are things that exist whether you believe in them.



:afroweed: Amen, My only question is. HOW do you believe in something if you yourself havent actually seen it....AND noone else has



			
				Shibumi said:
			
		

> As for Chris.  if any of you can show me he is a fake, well so be it.  He does have a mind that is far more powerful than most I know.  How can he read your mind, dude?  You tell me.  I know magicians.  Growing up, my best friend was the son of a major circus and wow could he make the cards disappear.  Chris does that and a whole lot more.  He really knows how to work his mind.



I don't feel like searching for all the PROOF that magic is fake lol But if you google search "chris angel revealed" or "truth about chris angel" you will find ALL the secrets and devices used for all tricks. Half the time people are paid to be amused and act in awe or be a part of the show.



			
				Shibumi said:
			
		

> Unfortunately MM, I see your belief structure is limited and so these realizations I speak of will never be apparent to you.  But check out this story from Richard Bach, "Illusions".



Naw man, my belief structure is not limited as much as you may seem. I just use reality and facts as a boundry point as to how far fetched my beliefs are so as to stay sane. Aliens and magic and religion OH MY

Humans havent even been past saturn and if im correct saturn is the farthest planet our rockets have made landfall on. That being said the only "proof" i see that there MAY be some other forms of life beyond our solar system reside in pictures of other stars and dots behind a black backdrop. Lets not even BEGIN to talk about the way people computer enhance these images:afroweed:


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 28, 2006)

Mustangman70 said:
			
		

> Well of course some thoughts and beliefs will change as i get older. EVERYONE's does.
> 
> I was born and raised in a cathloic household going to church every week, and i STILL have MANY doubts and disbeliefs about jesus also
> 
> ...


 

ROFL If a lizard can run across water. You dont believe jesus can walk across water???


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 28, 2006)

JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED said:
			
		

> ROFL If a lizard can run across water. You dont believe jesus can walk across water???




Lizzards weigh next to nothing.

Ive "ran" a couple of feet accross the deep end of my pool before man ROFL 

I definitly didnt walk on water.


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 28, 2006)

Mustangman70 said:
			
		

> And the mind is NOT capable of everything!
> 
> Alot of crazy things yes...
> 
> ...


 
A human only uses 10% of there brain. We created something as powerful as the sun(nuclear bomb),using 10% of our brains. You dont think its possible to move something by meditation if we could use 100% of our brains capalbilities. Albert Einstein was smartest man to ever live. They say his brain capability was like 20%,and he ended up going crazy towards the end.

____________________________
Spread Love And Seeds Not Hate Across The World.


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 28, 2006)

Mustangman70 said:
			
		

> Lizzards weigh next to nothing.
> 
> Ive "ran" a couple of feet accross the deep end of my pool before man ROFL
> 
> ...


 
Dont contridict yourself.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 28, 2006)

JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED said:
			
		

> A human only uses 10% of there brain. We created something as powerful as the sun(nuclear bomb),using 10% of our brains. You dont think its possible to move something by meditation if we could use 100% of our brains capalbilities. Albert Einstein was smartest man to ever live. They say his brain capability was like 20%,and he ended up going crazy towards the end.



No i don't think it would be possible to move something by meditation even if we DID use 100% of our brain.

In order for a solid matter object to get into motion in any way shape or form it needs thrust. Wether it be air, water, or another object. There is no way possible for the human brain to move another object at all on its own without our extremeites assistance!

Damn this thread is making me want to change my major from IT to physics.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 28, 2006)

JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED said:
			
		

> Dont contridict yourself.



Your killing me man!!!!!

I didnt contradict myself i said in no way possible could a HUMAN walk on water!!!!! CAPESHE! 


You mentioned a lizzard not me!


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 28, 2006)

So whats the difference between u running a couple of steps across water,and jesus walkin across?????????


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 28, 2006)

Because i fell into the water just like jesus did. There isnt a difference


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 28, 2006)

JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED said:
			
		

> They say his brain capability was like 20%,and he ended up going crazy towards the end.


I've read everything I could get my hands on about A.E., I've never seen anything that says that. Can you give me a source?

"The death of Albert Einstein came on April 18, 1955 in Princeton, New Jersey. After a long illness, he died peacefully in his sleep. The listed cause of death is a ruptured artery in his heart. Upon his request in his will, there was no funeral, no grave, and no marker. His brain was donated to science and his body was cremated and his ashes were spread over a near-by river."

CLICK HERE for the complete article

The belief that only 10% of the brain is used is a fiction. As shown by nuclear medicine, the entire brain is used by every person. A persons brain may not process neural transmissions as efficiently as another persons does, but that is a natural limitation of every living person. Most people seem to be "smarter" than others, only because of a lack of training of the mind, not any limitations of that mind.

If you take a newborn infant from a family in the wilds of the forest in the most unreachable parts of Africa or anywhere else, raise that person in the household of a person considered to be "genius", that child will grow to be considered an extremely intelligent person. In actuality, he isn't any more intelligent than anyone else; he was trained to think intelligently. The depth of his dedication to that training is the only limit to his mind, as with anyone free of physical limitations that impede their progress in mental agility.

Albert Einstein trained his own mind in a systematic way that only a few people have ever done. His dedication to that training was evident in his ability with theory and his incredible capability with Math.

He's also my favorite person in history.

Hhahahaahah, or could you tell that already?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 28, 2006)

Both of these books are a good start on understanding how the human mind works. If you click on the authors names, many many more are shown.


How the Mind Works by Steven Pinker

and

Brief History of the Mind: From Apes to Intellect and Beyond by William H. Calvin


Of course, there are hundreds of others.

Have fun!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2006)

What a very interesting and amusing thread.    Thanks everyone!

As for me I am undecided about whether aliens exist or not.  I have always been a skeptic.  I am also very skeptical about if God & or  Jesus ever existed.  I need hard core proof!


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 28, 2006)

This is what im saying. The event occured in 1908. In the studies ive seen the predicted blast was anywere from 15 to 80 megaton blast,depending on report. Im going to agree with around 80, because none factored in that it was anywere from 5 to 7 miles in air(the explosion). they were going by affects on ground as if whatever it was exploded ground zero. That is the same as nuclear warhead and more. In 1908 nuclear warheads wasnt even thought about. We had just got started flying good. So what could have cause such a thing, in the most remote location in world in 1908????? Aliens........... dont know just go by what u see. What sounds about right to me is the japenese theory, that it was alien spacecraft using some type of perpultion system that uses nuclear reactor. Ithink the name for it is d-stream. Gov has something like it in the works already i think.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 28, 2006)

CLICK HERE for the entire article 


*In Brief:*
At 7:17 AM on the morning of June 30, 1908, a mysterious explosion occurred in the skies over Siberia. It was caused by the impact and breakup of a large meteorite, at an altitude roughly six kilometers in the atmosphere.

*What was the explosion?* 
Because the meteorite did not strike the ground or make a crater, early researchers thought the object might be a weak, icy fragment of a comet, which vaporized explosively in the air, and left no residue on the ground. However, modern planetary scientists have much better tools for understanding meteorite explosion in the atmosphere. As a meteorite slams into the atmosphere at speeds around 12 to 20 km/sec or more, it experiences a strong mechanical shock, like a diver bellyflopping into water. This can break apart stones of a certain size range, which explode instead of hitting the ground. Some of them drop brick-sized fragments on the ground, but others, such as the one that hit Siberia, may produce primarily a fireball and cloud of fine dust and tiny fragments. In 1993 researchers Chris Chyba, Paul Thomas, and Kevin Zahnle studied the Siberian explosion and concluded it was of this type -- a stone meteorite that exploded in the atmosphere. This conclusion was supported when Russian researchers found tiny stoney particles embedded in the trees at the collision site, matching the composition of common stone meteorites. The original asteroid fragment may have been roughly 50-60 meters (50-60 yards) in diameter. 

*If asteroids hit Earth, why don't we see more such explosions?* Many asteroidal fragments circle the Sun; the Siberian object was merely the largest to hit the Earth in the last century or so. Had it hit a populated area, devastation would have been enormous. If there are many asteroid fragments, why don't we see more hits? We do! The problem is that they have not been understood until recently. Current studies reveal that such explosions may happen every couple of centuries; however, six out of seven happen over the ocean, and few happen over populated land. A key to the phenomenon is: the larger the impact the rarer it is. An Air Force satellite in the 1990s detected a smaller explosion over the Pacific. In 1972, a 1000-ton object skimmed tangentially through Earth's atmosphere over the Grand Tetons in Wyoming, and then skipped back out into space, like a stone skipping off water. It was photographed by tourists and detected by Air Force satellites. Had it continued on into the atmosphere, it could have caused a Hiroshima-scale explosion over Canada, somewhat smaller than the Siberian blast. Even larger objects have hit Earth, but they are more rare. For example, an iron asteroid fragment perhaps 100 m across hit Arizona about 20,000 years ago, leaving the kilometer-wide "Arizona Meteor Crater," which is open to visitors; and a 10-km asteroid hit Earth 65 million years ago, ending the reign of dinosaurs. Brick-sized interplanetary stones fall from the sky in various locations every year. Several houses and a car have been hit in recent decades. Tiny dust grains are even more common; they can be seen every night if you watch long enough; they are the bright streaks of light sometimes called "shooting stars." Interplanetary space contains many small bodies of different sizes. All of them move in elliptical orbits around the sun as prescribed by Kepler. Occasionally their orbits intersect those of planets, leading to a collision. Large enough bodies leave sizable craters on planets or satellites. This explains why impact craters are present on surfaces of planets and moons throughout the solar system. If we continue to study asteroids and build more telescopes for detecting and tracking them, we will have better information about the frequency of such asteroid impact-explosions, and more chance to have warning about impending impacts.

****************
CLICK HERE for the entire description in Wikipedia

The Tunguska event was an explosion that occurred at 60°55&#8242;N 101°57&#8242;E, near the Podkamennaya (Under Rock) Tunguska River in what is now Evenk Autonomous Okrug, at 7:17 AM on June 30, 1908. The event is sometimes referred to as the Great Siberian Explosion.

The explosion was probably caused by the airburst of an asteroid or comet 5 to 10 kilometers (3&#8211;6 mi) above the Earth's surface. The energy of the blast was later estimated to be between *10 and 20 megatons* of TNT, which would be equivalent to Castle Bravo, the most powerful nuclear bomb ever detonated by the US. It felled an estimated 60 million trees over 2,150 square kilometers (830 sq mi). An overhead satellite view centered at 60.917N 101.95E (near ground zero for this event) shows an area of reduced forest density, with a fully visible irregular clearing of somewhat less than one square kilometer in area.

In recent history, the Tunguska event stands out as one of the rare large-scale demonstrations that a full doomsday event is a real possibility for the human race.



.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh snap!


----------



## Comatoked (Dec 29, 2006)

I Think This Is Why We Should Be Greatfull To Have A Atmosphere, And Stop Destroying It. MayBe We Should Be Lucky It Happend Back Then And Not Now, Because Our Weakend Atmo..... May Not Be Able To Protect Us Today Like It Did Back Then.


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 29, 2006)

http://articles.news.aol.com/news/_a/giant-ice-shelf-snaps-free-near-north/20061229064309990001


global warming our number 1 threat to life.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 29, 2006)

JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED said:
			
		

> global warming our number 1 threat to life.


Or not...

Global warming is a natural geological process that could begin to reverse itself within 10 to 20 years, predicts an Ohio State University researcher.
The researcher suggests that atmospheric carbon dioxide -- often thought of as a key "greenhouse gas" -- is not the cause of global warming. The opposite is most likely to be true, according to Robert Essenhigh, E.G. Bailey Professor of Energy Conservation in Ohio State's Department of Mechanical Engineering. It is the rising global temperatures that are naturally increasing the levels of carbon dioxide, not the other way around, he says.
Many people blame global warming on carbon dioxide sent into the atmosphere from burning fossil fuels in man-made devices such as automobiles and power plants. Essenhigh believes these people fail to account for the much greater amount of carbon dioxide that enters -- and leaves -- the atmosphere as part of the natural cycle of water exchange from, and back into, the sea and vegetation.
Compared to man-made sources' emission of about 5 to 6 billion tons per year, the natural sources would then account for more than 95 percent of all atmospheric carbon dioxide, Essenhigh said.
"At 6 billion tons, humans are then responsible for a comparatively small amount - less than 5 percent - of atmospheric carbon dioxide," he said. "And if nature is the source of the rest of the carbon dioxide, then it is difficult to see that man-made carbon dioxide can be driving the rising temperatures. In fact, I don't believe it does."

CLICK HERE for the entire article


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 29, 2006)

Dude there is no way i believe that the effects will reverse. The biggest reason is automobiles etc havent been here forever. It has been proven it has been the hottest in the last 10 years than it has ever been recorded by man. His math is wrong also,if we put 76 million tons in the air a day times 365 that is 27,740,000,000 billon ton a year. If 90% of that iceshelf has melted in a 100yrs. There is no way effects will reverse.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 30, 2006)

Where did you get the 76 million tons per/day figure? He said 5 or 6 Billion tons per/year from man is 5% of the total. That's 16.44 million tons per/day.

Well, anyway, the entire thing is speculation on both sides. The cause and effect hasn't any proof from either. Just speculation.

Any way you look at it, man is only responsible for 5% of the total CO2 each year. The other 95% is the real picture.

CO2 isn't the cause, it's the result of global warming. Solar activity is the cause of the warming trend, and it will come and go as it always has.

Global warming panic is a case of "Chicken Little" running around screaming that the sky is falling after an apple falls on his head.


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 30, 2006)

I wasnt saying the scientist said it. I was saying that is how much we actually put in the air. 76 millontons a day. You noticed at the end he says thats what he THINKS.


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 30, 2006)

Also u say it will go away. So can u explain bad weather all over the world. Like Greenland and tornadoes this year,they dont have tornadoes. I mean the facts are out there,the oceans are rising faster than expected. The seasons u cant tell one from another etc.


----------



## Comatoked (Dec 30, 2006)

Yea Season's Seem To Run Together Anymore When I Was A Kid I Can Remember Having A White Christmas All The Time, But I Havent Had 1 In Almost 5 Years. I Beleve This Is A Obivious Sighn Somthing Is Going Wrong On This Planet, I Might Not See The Full Affect's Of It, But I Would Say IT Have A Big Impact on Future Generations.


----------



## Hick (Dec 30, 2006)

The earth has undergone extreme climate changes before, and it will again. With or without socker mom's and their SUV's. 

hey Stoney, the "Chicken Little" syndrome...wasn't that _another_ of Al Gores inventions?.. 
 heee hee...Chicken little and the internet...

Now don't misunderstand me, I think we definately should be researching alternative, cleaner fuels. Fossil fuels have controlled this world long enough, but to imply that their use is _the_ cause of a global climate change is....well,  still being debated, at best.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 30, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Now don't misunderstand me, I think we definately should be researching alternative, cleaner fuels. Fossil fuels have controlled this world long enough, but to imply that their use is _the_ cause of a global climate change is....well, still being debated, at best.


 
I think Taco Bell is also a major contributer to noxious fumes into the atmosphere.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 30, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I think Taco Bell is also a major contributer to noxious fumes into the atmosphere.



So are aliens and their dammed U.F.O's:headbang2:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 30, 2006)

JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED said:
			
		

> I wasnt saying the scientist said it. I was saying that is how much we actually put in the air. 76 millontons a day. You noticed at the end he says thats what he THINKS.


No. He's given evidence that it's actually 150 Billion tons of CO2 put into the atmosphere each year in total. Only 6 Billion of that is caused by man. That's only 14.6 million tons per/day.

The thinking of a person who is a Professor of Energy Conservation in Ohio State's Department of Mechanical Engineering is someone who deserves to be listened to. His "thinking" is extremly educated in this issue.



			
				JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED said:
			
		

> Also u say it will go away. So can u explain bad weather all over the world. Like Greenland and tornadoes this year,they dont have tornadoes. I mean the facts are out there,the oceans are rising faster than expected. The seasons u cant tell one from another etc.


Yes, the bad weather is caused by the global warming. That doesn't mean that the global warming is caused by man. One has nothing to do with the other. In a couple of decades, the weather patterns will shift again. Until then, piddley little mankind better watch out for twisters and the like.

I tried to dig a storm celler in my house, but it kept filling up with water! Damn swamp!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2006)

Whoa, I had a post disappear into cyber-space on this thread earlier!!!


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Dec 30, 2006)

What a trip man! I'm reading this post and on TV I'm watching history channel and they have on Last Days on Earth and they are basically arguing the same thing....  

We don't need to worry about an asteroid hitting us...we humans are our own worst enemy, we're by far more dangerous than outer space, we'll take ourselves out first.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 30, 2006)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> we humans are our own worst enemy, we're by far more dangerous than outer space, we'll take ourselves out first.



You're right about one thing. We're the most dangerous species to ever inhabit earth.

However, their is one dominant characteristic of any species; it's will to survive at all costs. Humans are the same. When placed into a situation where absolute survival is the only care left, the human species will survive.

We can't eliminate our own species. It's not allowed in nature.

Nature always wins.

Mankind will never control nature.

We might kill all but a few thousand people on the planet, but those few will survive and repopulate the entire thing. It will just keep happening until we get it right.

Hey, we're getting it right, right here on MP!

Fire up another one and be cool to everyone else.

What more could be said?


----------



## Hick (Dec 31, 2006)

Mustangman70 said:
			
		

> Your killing me man!!!!!
> 
> I didnt contradict myself i said in no way possible could a HUMAN walk on water!!!!! CAPESHE!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Hick, how do you find those cool pics man?

Hhahahahaahahahahaa

I want a set of em. Man, I could do some fishing with those on!

Damn gator would prolly eat me.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 1, 2007)

Such an interesting thread...I was abducted by aliens and you know...they had the most amazing bud!:joint:


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Jan 1, 2007)

ROFL Aint that something


----------



## squishy_ (Jan 9, 2007)

I wouldnt be surprised:

if the only reason you cant walk on water in lack of practice, now i will have a stoned rant about this topic. BTW, you ever talk to "straight-edged" person that has seen a ghost?, also, a magnet doest have to touch **** to move it and i'd say our brains are pretty f***n magnetic, at least enough for me to have witnessed some matrix spoon bending **** and make me think i was fryin on acid only to reakize i wasnt high on anything 
-  and how do I add cool smileys?
I wouldnt be surprised either if there has been a gov't heirarchy of some sort for long enough for there to be no accounts of it today, like we *EDIT*up once so we thought we'd try it again. but then we made money, and forgot that we were supposed to do things right this time and decided to begin an occultus like state, and keep truths from all the people.............ever read ANYTHING about the CIA, not from the CIA that didnt say theyre running the world, i think not. Also, I think we are the aliens, living in the water, watching all the fools upstairs fudge themselves over and over again...........I have a better idea...why dont we move to Alaska, grow and farm what we need, for free, and tell the US to shove it. Next we will show the rest of the world how opressive they are, when they bomb us for living peacefully. after that we bomb area 51 for *EDIT*sake!
P.S. all the while smokin some fatty *** j's huh?


----------



## WubDaBuds (Jan 16, 2007)

*The Universe goes on forever.... its infinite.

Math says they are there... even if it's a .00000000000000001% chance it's still an infinite chance.  They are out there.

For me the problem is distance.  100s and thousands of light-years is a long way to go even at the speed of light.  Faster then the speed of light?... What goes faster?  .  A marble would destroy an aircraft carrier at that speed Worm-holes... maybe...:bolt:

I think they would have contacted us... There would be ample proof they were here. 
*


----------

